# Make yourself happy



## Singsling (May 18, 2013)

Forget all the high tech guff for a minute...go out and buy a 100D/SL1 slap on a shorty forty, walk down the city street and shoot, shoot, shoot. Go on you know you want too....it's called fellin gooooood! Don't be shy post them here.


----------



## Sella174 (May 23, 2013)

The 100D has no Kelvin WB, so no sale.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 23, 2013)

Better yet, how about a D30 with a set of L prime's? Makes great photos. 8)


----------



## kennephoto (May 23, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Better yet, how about a D30 with a set of L prime's? Makes great photos. 8)



Sarcasm?


----------



## AprilForever (May 23, 2013)

Singsling said:


> Forget all the high tech guff for a minute...go out and buy a 100D/SL1 slap on a shorty forty, walk down the city street and shoot, shoot, shoot. Go on you know you want too....it's called fellin gooooood! Don't be shy post them here.



Felling good: Felling things in an effective manner, as in chopping down trees...

I assume you meant feeling good?

I feel when better shooting my 300 2.8 with a 7D with BG, and a 2x TC...


----------



## RLPhoto (May 23, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Better yet, how about a D30 with a set of L prime's? Makes great photos. 8)
> ...



Not really.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6019.105


----------



## pierlux (May 23, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> Singsling said:
> 
> 
> > Forget all the high tech guff for a minute...go out and buy a 100D/SL1 slap on a shorty forty, walk down the city street and shoot, shoot, shoot. Go on you know you want too....it's called fellin gooooood! Don't be shy post them here.
> ...



LOL!

Nevertheless, I assume you feel better when shooting with your 7D with BG and 300 2.8 with a 2x TC... or at least I hope you don't use a Nikon riflescope on your 7D gun when shooting your big whites... you must have bought a really bad copy, indeed! 

BTW, I can't wait to realize how I feel shooting with the Fuji x-100s...

Cheers!


----------



## hgraf (May 23, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> The 100D has no Kelvin WB, so no sale.



Shot RAW. Done.


----------



## Sella174 (May 23, 2013)

hgraf said:


> Shot RAW. Done.



No.


----------



## lholmes549 (May 23, 2013)

When I want to get away from all my high tech gear I just get out the Canon FTb and 50 1.8 and go shoot! That's about as low tech as it gets at it feels great!

Then the excitement of waiting for the photos to be developed, pure ecstasy!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 23, 2013)

This is my idea of fun!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This is my idea of fun!



It looks:-\ :-[ :-\ :-\ :-\ :'(....that is just me of course


----------



## distant.star (May 23, 2013)

.
Tempting, but I'm waiting for the SL1X.

I expect rumors should be popping any day now.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 23, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my idea of fun!
> ...



Aww you changed your answer from 'I don't see the point'...

I don't much either tbh. I do see the point of the M & 22mm instead though, pure bonus that I can mount Ef lenses, albeit probably not this one, all that often at least!


----------



## bereninga (May 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This is my idea of fun!


LOL Why??? Hahaha More like funny than fun!


----------



## RGF (May 24, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This is my idea of fun!



Big lens, small body. Looks like fun, says glass is it!


----------



## kennephoto (May 24, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Fair enough! I was actually browsing eBay for old canon digital cameras lost a bid on a 4 megapixel Canon 1D.


----------



## dr croubie (May 24, 2013)

Wanna make yourself happy?
Get $30, get over to fleabay, and get yourself one of these.
So small, it's barely taller than my 85/1.8 and as thick as my Shorty McForty, 72 shots on a roll so who cares if you waste 'em?

At $30 for the body and $10 for a roll and processing, and $800 for an SL1 and 40mm, you'll get 5500 frames for the same price, and a hell of a lot more fun*.

*fun being a subjective unquantifiable measure, of course


----------



## pierceography (May 24, 2013)

pierlux said:


> BTW, I can't wait to realize how I feel shooting with the Fuji x-100s...



+1

Ordered mine two weeks ago. I hope Fuji starts replenishing stock soon!


----------



## privatebydesign (May 24, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> Fair enough! I was actually browsing eBay for old canon digital cameras lost a bid on a 4 megapixel Canon 1D.



I don't use mine anymore, if you want to make an offer PM me. Still works perfectly and I have a new Lexmark battery.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 24, 2013)

Singsling said:


> Forget all the high tech guff for a minute...go out and buy a 100D/SL1 slap on a shorty forty, walk down the city street and shoot, shoot, shoot. Go on you know you want too....it's called fellin gooooood! Don't be shy post them here.



Like the idea... thought had crossed my mind too!


----------



## Robboesan (May 24, 2013)

I bought an Canon 1D original a couple month ago. So much fun!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 24, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> The 100D has no Kelvin WB, so no sale.



?? What a strange statement to make?? 
It can shoot in RAW....and that's really easy to adjust WB.

If you don't have a need or want for a 100D, just say so...but please don't hinge buying / not buying based on some buried tech spec. It just sounds like Cognative Dissonance.
I have no need or want for a 100D...I have a pair of 5DIII's and an S90 which fullfill all of my photographic needs. There is little that a 100D which my 5DIII's can't!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 24, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This is my idea of fun!



I'm just waiting for someone to post that their 600mm f4 snapped off their EOS-m when they picked up the camera and not the lens.....It's gonna happen at some point!


----------



## Sella174 (May 24, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> ?? What a strange statement to make??
> It can shoot in RAW....and that's really easy to adjust WB.
> 
> If you don't have a need or want for a 100D, just say so...but please don't hinge buying / not buying based on some buried tech spec. It just sounds like Cognative Dissonance.



Whilst I agree that I can just do RAW, maybe also consider that I do not need RAW and the additional "stuff" it entails, or that RAW does not fit into my workflow. Shooting RAW just so I can set the WB to 5600K is silly and cumbersome.

In actually fact, the 100D is a camera I would have bought (and most probably two of 'em), was it not for the fact that I shoot primarily JPEG and that due to Canon's moronic insistence on crippling straight-to-JPEG features on a camera they've labeled as "entry-level" will now add extra time-consuming steps before producing a final picture. I am not complaining about the lack of AF points or low FPS or one SD slot only or no weather-sealing or because it has a built-in flash; I am complaining about Canon intentionally not enabling in firmware a feature already available in the DiG!C processor.

OK, here's the joke ... I can tweak "pro"-grade cameras to produce in-camera JPEG's exactly the way I want them; but I must shoot RAW with "entry-level"-grade cameras to achieve the same result.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 24, 2013)

Doesn't the Picture Styles Editor App work for the SLi?


----------



## tron (May 24, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Tempting, but I'm waiting for the SL1X.
> 
> I expect rumors should be popping any day now.


Hmmm, you'll wait!

SL1MkII
SL1MkIII
SL1MkIV
SL1X

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dantana (May 24, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > ?? What a strange statement to make??
> ...




Not sure what you men by not having no Kelvin WB. From the manual:

"White Balance:

Settings 
Auto, Preset (Daylight; Shade; Cloudy, Twilight, Sunset; Tungsten Light; White Fluorescent Light; Flash), Custom (Approx. 2,000° - 10,000°K), White Balance Correction, and White Balance Bracketing

Auto White Balance 
Auto white balance with the image sensor

Color Temperature Compensation 
White balance correction:

Blue/amber bias: ±9 levels
Magenta/green bias: ±9 levels
* Correction based on the current WB mode's color temperature.
Color Temperature Information Transmission 
Provided"

The Custom WB setting isn't enough?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 24, 2013)

Means that can't dial in kelvins manually, hardly a deal breaker if you know your way round the presets.

It's about time canon introduced a wb button, no excuse in this day and age of live view.


----------



## Dantana (May 24, 2013)

My mistake. I read in the specs as being able to set a custom white balance between 2000-10,000 k. After reading through the manual online I see that it is more of a "shoot a gray card" type setup. Not bad, but not how I read it initially.


----------



## Sella174 (May 25, 2013)

Dantana said:


> ... From the manual:
> 
> "White Balance:
> 
> ...



Which manual? The one I downloaded from Canon on the release of the 100D only shows the icons for Daylight, Shade, Cloudy, Tungsten, Fluorescent, Flash and Custom ... no Twilight or Sunset.



paul13walnut5 said:


> ... if you know your way round the presets.



Canon has set Daylight to 5200K and Cloudy to 6000K ... I prefer 5600K (based on local conditions), so neither of the presets do the job for me.


----------



## Sella174 (May 25, 2013)

OK, in the manual for the 30D it states that Cloudy, Twilight, Sunset and Flash all have the temperature predefined as 6000K ... the same?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 25, 2013)

On camera flash is 'daylight' flash.

There is some arguement for setting twiligiht and sunset at this as well, the light is changing constantly so it would be impossible to have any useful preset, and the daylight preset is most likely to render the scene as you saw it, even if this isn't techncally accutate, in much the same way as the tungsten preset wouldn't be technically accurate for the light emiited from tungsten bulb with a red filter.

I can't help but think that if 400kelvins are pivotal to you then a) you probably shouldn't be using a rebel, and b) shouldn't be shooting jpeg.

I'm interested in how you know that your colour temperature is different? Do you have a colour meter? Or are you going by ACR or similar?

Here's the thing, I can't speak to the SL1, but my 600D (T3i) and M both have WB shift & bracket. This may be the solution to your particular problem.


----------



## Sella174 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the interest ... It's not _only_ the Kelvin setting, but the overall effect combined with the _Picture Style_ used (Standard @ +4/+1/+1/0). This may not produce "accurate" pictures, but it produces pictures that I like.

Anyhows, (a) I'm not using an xxxD (Rebel) camera, because I did try them a while back (1000D & 550D) and found the JPEG engine horribly deficient (compared to my 30D and I have a theory on this); and (b) I shoot JPEG because I like taking pictures and dislike post-processing (but if I did photography professionally for money, then I'd do RAW).

I have never been able to figure out that WB-shift grid-thing and no matter what, it just doesn't produce the same results as straight Kelvin WB.


----------



## Sella174 (May 26, 2013)

OK, "research" shows that _Sunny_ (5200K) plus A3 shift should roughly equal 5600K. Quick tests show this to be (nearly) so, but since it is raining today (first time in months), I cannot perfectly verify if it is true.


----------



## lopicma (May 26, 2013)

I got play around with the SL-1 at Sam's Club, and I was happy with the speed of the focusing in Live Mode with the new STM kit lens. I'll bet the 40mm pancake is a blast on this camera... and dinky.


----------



## RGF (May 26, 2013)

Singsling said:


> Forget all the high tech guff for a minute...go out and buy a 100D/SL1 slap on a shorty forty, walk down the city street and shoot, shoot, shoot. Go on you know you want too....it's called fellin gooooood! Don't be shy post them here.



Is this combination good for BIF (birds in flight) or macro or landscape. Street photographer is a narrow field

Might I suggest you buy a 1Dx, 600mm II, Wimberley head, TV 2x, ... and shoot birds


----------



## Dantana (May 30, 2013)

RGF said:


> Singsling said:
> 
> 
> > Forget all the high tech guff for a minute...go out and buy a 100D/SL1 slap on a shorty forty, walk down the city street and shoot, shoot, shoot. Go on you know you want too....it's called fellin gooooood! Don't be shy post them here.
> ...



Great point that the OP's version of "happy" is a narrow focus.

Although to be fair, the original idea is a bit more budget friendly than what you suggest. I'd love to take the advice though.

I'll stick with option C for right now, which is trying to get the most out of the gear I've got while saving up for a new rig.


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2013)

Dantana said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Singsling said:
> ...



Agree that there is more than 1 one way to fun. And if I knew more than nothing about street photography the rig would be great. It always fun to try new things.


----------

